# How to Make a Play list File with Notepad for Media Players



## topgear (May 21, 2008)

I was looking for a alternative way of make a playlist without media players
like winamp or windows media player & discovered this hack 
This tute is just for fun & try something new in geeky way 

1. Open notepad & type :
#EXTM3U
at the first line.
2. On the second Line type :
#EXTINF:101,Eagles - Hotel California
(you can enter any desired song name intead of "Eagles - Hotel California" )
3. On the third line typr :
Eagles - Hotel California.mp3
(this is real file name of the song )
4. To add more songs repeat the step 2 & 3.
Just change the "#EXTINF:" Number, Song Name & File Name as approprite
5. Save the file with a .m3u extension ( eg. lovedsongs.m3u ) into the
same folder where the original song files exist.

For example :

```
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:101,Eagles - Hotel California
Eagles - Hotel California.mp3
#EXTINF:102,Bridge over troubled water
Bridge over troubled water.wma
#EXTINF:103,Love You
Love You.ogg
```


Source :*topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/cate...lay-list-file-with-notepad-for-media-players/


----------



## xbonez (May 21, 2008)

nice tut..thanks..but i think i'll just WMP for this purpose


----------



## siddes (May 23, 2008)

It's good if you create a program to manage your media collection


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2008)

ya, I kow that anyone can make a playlist file with winamp or WMP easily
but I tried this just for fun something new


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 26, 2008)

nice one...


----------

